# Ayudantia



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

For going on three months now our community has had a 'stray' dog trapped inside the walls/fencing. It is getting a little skinny. The administration/guards/gardeners have been unsuccessful in grabbing the dog and finding it a new home. I can't get it myself and really feel for the poor animal.

So today my wife and I visited the local Ayudantia to ask for her help. In the past we have dropped off baskets of home-grown fruit from time to time, but never really appreciated the full importance of the place. It appears to be a place people (even gringos) can go to ask for help. That is pretty neat. I don't know that we ever had such a thing in the US.

So is the concept of a Ayudantia common throughout Mexico ?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m not familiar with that use of the word, or that institution. The _ayudantia_ I know means a teaching assistant or a teaching assistant position in the university. You can see examples of this usage if you search, for example, _ayudantia unam_; on the other hand, if you search _ayundantia municipal_, you get results for the kind of _ayudantia_ you have in your community.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Turns out the Ayudantia wasn't much help after all.

So I had this brain-storm and went to this very nice woman who has been in the area, not our community, since forever. She owns a nice hipico and already has 8 dogs. We have gone out into the forest with her and she always brings the dogs along for protection. She is willing to take the dog in, if I can get it to her.

I have a friend, not from our community, coming by early tomorrow morning with his pick-up and we are going to give the situation some fresh thought.

Turns out the dog is a little special. It must have been someone's pet at one time. I have no idea how rare it is but it is a "Spanish Greyhound" (Galgo Espanol) and looks exactly like the dog in this photo.

https://www.101dogbreeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Galgo-Espanol.jpg

A nice description :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galgo_Espa%C3%B1ol

Seems all the rescue like kennels within miles have closed. I just hope the dog will give the horse stable a chance (he would have 8 new friends).


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

There’s a small restaurant near my home in Michoacan. I’ve never gone in but I have been told they don’t charge for their meals. When I asked they told me they get their donations from those who work in United States.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope it’s a happy ending for the dog. Good work doing all you can for him. Those dogs are really common pets in Spain, because there are so many of them discarded after their short racing careers are over, but there are a lot of rescues in that country trying to find homes for as many of them as possible. Indeed, in Mexico I think they are not common, at least I don’t recall if I’ve ever seen one here.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ayudantia is rarely of any help , typical bureaucratic bs..


----------

